# shows I wish were out on DVD



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

With the proliferation of tv shows out on DVD I can't believe they still haven't released the "Max Headroom" series.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

*Malcolm in the Middle* (beyond year 1)

I understand there are music rights issues, but the 2nd and 3rd seasons were the best.

Another one (I can't believe that I'm admitting it) that is incomplete:

Volume 2 of *Son of the Beach*.

Let's finish up the show

(it shows you how much Stern's popularity has faded, Volume 1 was a poor seller, but the show was moderately successful when it aired.)


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm waiting for a quality dvd release of the old Boris Karloff series THRILLER which ran for two seasons back in the early 60's. The segment titled THE GRIM REAPER scared the hell out of me when I was a kid. It featured a pre-Star Trek William Shatner.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*China Beach* - a great series. Dana Delany was, check that, IS a HOTTIE!

It was the Nam version of M*A*S*H.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Thirty Something

Ed


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I agree with Max Headroom. I'd add the original WKRP. I think it might be a novelty to have a subscription service of "Short lived Science Fiction shows of the 70s" - every couple of months get a box with all the "Starlost" or "Quark" episodes with the obligatory commentaries.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

The Man From U.N.C.L.E.

The Invaders


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

I still have to see 7 days time travels Sci Fi TV show on DVD, that has yet to be realesed.

Is used to be shown on UPN.

1-4-07


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

djlong said:


> I'd add the original WKRP.


You can buy WKRP DVD sets online, which claim to be the original, uncut episodes, with the original music. However, Fox, which owns the show, had claimed for some time that due to licensing/royalty issues the show would never be released on DVD. Except now Fox has announced that in April 2007 the first season DVD is to be available. Much of the original music is supposed to be intact, with some music being replaced by generic music. I'm looking forward to this release.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Agree with WKRP as my #1 wish but would also love to see Newhart released.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Season 2 of Twin Peaks is at the top of my list.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd like to see Michael Palin's "Around the World in 80 Days" and "Pole to Pole" Highly entertaining stuff.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I really would like to see THIRD WATCH!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Twin Peaks Season 2

http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Peaks-Se...pd_bbs_sr_1/104-0916976-5692725?ie=UTF8&s=dvd

WKRP

http://www.amazon.com/WKRP-Cincinna...pd_bbs_sr_1/104-0916976-5692725?ie=UTF8&s=dvd


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

On the WKRP dvd It will have different music in it not from the Original shows 

But i still love that show


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

How about the short lived "Logan's Run" TV series. I have vague memories of watching it, mostly scantily clad women.


----------

